# Ask DBSTalk: List of known bugs?



## frabman (Apr 2, 2003)

Well, I just got a UPS ship notice from Mark at Dish Depot for my 921. (For those interested, my order number was 6146, placed on Feb 17 2003.) 

Anyway, since I expect I'll be reporting bugs beginning next week, I'm wondering if there is a list of known bugs I can reference so that I don't report duplicates. 

If there isn't a list... perhaps there should be? Maybe one that includes known work-arounds?

Regards,
Mark


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Luckily the list does get shorter with each software update!!
I would suggest reporting anything you find. The more the Eldon folks see problems including frequency reported, maybe they will fix them.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

tahoerob said:


> Luckily the list does get shorter with each software update!!
> I would suggest reporting anything you find. The more the Eldon folks see problems including frequency reported, maybe they will fix them.


I think it will be more productive to do a search to see if your problem is already reported, then add a post to that thread. It will make Mark's and Eldon's job much easier.

This board software is not particularly designed as a software trouble reporting tool, so let's try to be careful. I've been guilty (I think) of causing a doubled report or two, but overall, the few "Bug Report" threads, the better.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

frabman said:


> Well, I just got a UPS ship notice from Mark at Dish Depot for my 921. (For those interested, my order number was 6146, placed on Feb 17 2003.)
> 
> Anyway, since I expect I'll be reporting bugs beginning next week, I'm wondering if there is a list of known bugs I can reference so that I don't report duplicates.
> 
> ...


First of all, congrats on your pending arrival. I'm still in my first month of 921 experience, so I'm a relative newbie, but my advice is to sit back and enjoy it rather than worry about finding problems. My install was trouble free and I think I've only had one hiccup in the last month. I'm coming off of a 508 and I LOVE the 921. What a kick!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I hope to have some things changed around here by next week. I worked on it some over the weekend, but I'm not there yet. The will hopefully make it easier to find previous bug reports.


----------



## frabman (Apr 2, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I hope to have some things changed around here by next week. I worked on it some over the weekend, but I'm not there yet. The will hopefully make it easier to find previous bug reports.


OK, great!

I like the idea of being able to add a "me too" to a thread for a specific bug, as suggested above. However, I still think that a pinned topic with a comprehensive list of (and links to) bugs/bug threads would be incredibly useful.

It would also be good if maybe even resolved bugs could be listed there (grouped by release fixed in, maybe?) so that regressions could be identified easily and quickly.

I realize that's probably a lot of work for someone, and possibly not feasible... and don't get me wrong - I love the wealth of information that's already available and applaud the work that's already been done. I'm just making a suggestion.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

In the interim, here's a vague and informal list of problematic areas:

1) Sirius Channels. Includes them crashing the receiver, them causing the video to disappear, and not being able to be recorded.

2) Timers. Timers failing to go off, not resolving conflicts properly, or not executing at the right time. Timed events having the wrong description. Timers causing the receiver to lock the user to a given channel and hence unable to tune to another channel. Problems editing timers.

3) OTA Channels. Problems with OTA digital channels including not being able to add them at all (or not being able to add them to your favorites list), them breaking up at random times or causing the tuner to get stuck. Not being able to use PVR functions on some of them. OTA channels sometimes being mapped incorrectly, or changing to them causing the receiver to tune the wrong channel.

4) Display Modes / Display Output. Lack of certain display mode options (sometimes just at certain times or with certain ease), or the existing options doing unexpected things (e.g. stretch stretching too much). Inability to run both the SD and HD outputs simultaneously. Inability to run the HD output at 480i. Blue line bugs, or other bizarre display artifacts.

5) Audio Output. Problems with glitches on the audio outputs. Lack of a functional Dolby Digital to PCM down-mix. Audio not coming back as quickly as it should after using PVR/DVR functions, or changing channels.

6) User Interface / Remote Control. Doing certain things with the remote causing recorded programs to cease recording without confirmation. Pausing recorded content not showing the progress bar. Various menus and screens being hard to navigate, or having help text which doesn't match the actual behavior or screen. Skip ahead / skip back skipping different amounts depending on source material bit rate.

7) Phone Connection. Problems with the unit not listing PPV purchases as reported, or not wanting to report them. Problems with the unit answering the phone when Caller ID is enabled, or (more recently) not being able to display Caller ID information.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Slordak said:


> In the interim, here's a vague and informal list of problematic areas:
> 
> Inability to run both the SD and HD outputs simultaneously.


That one is a hardware issue, and isn't considered fixable, or even a bug. It was a chip limitation/design choice.

The other one is GSODs (Gray Screen of Death). The 921 runs on linux, and occasionally, it will freeze up, showing you the screen for the default X Window Manager.

Random reboots are also something that has been a problem.
Some have also not been able to add some OTA channels to their list.

For me, the 921 has worked without any real issues since L182. Once we get OTA guide data, I will be happy with the machine.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

frabman said:


> I'm wondering if there is a list of known bugs I can reference so that I don't report duplicates.
> 
> If there isn't a list... perhaps there should be? Maybe one that includes known work-arounds?


I started keeping track of 921 Software History at http://ekb.dbstalk.com/310. Unfortunately I've been away from the web forums for a few months. There are some major gaps in the information present but there's enough to see what I'm trying to do. The same thing is being done for all the other receivers too, follow the links off the Receiver Software Versions chart.


----------

